# Fuel Economy Calculator



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Fuel Economy Calculator

After you pick your model, click on the right one, you can adjust costs under the "Customize with Your Gas Prices & Annual Miles".

Pretty accurate for my truck and Honda.

Kevin


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Unfortunately, they don't include the heavier duty trucks (anything above 1/2 ton, it looks like). Looks like a good page for everything else though, and they are spot on for my little '91 Toyota pickup.

The good news is that I filled up my Excursion yesterday and diesel prices are falling like a rock... It's about time. For a while there I was paying as much for diesel as other folks were for premium gasoline!

Chet.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ha Ha...I wish I got what the sticker said!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The numbers for my Avalanche are pretty much in line with what they have listed. I started looking at diesels again today. Just can't seem to shake that fever, until of course the dealers mention the price.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The numbers for my Avalanche are in Arabic whats that all about? I guess they didn't think anyone with a 8.1 would want to do a calculation. 
John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I didn't even see the 2500 Avalanche as a choice?? Nor any other 2500/250 series or larger trucks for that matter. Oh, except for the 2500HD powered by CNG????? What's that all about. Mileage was worse than the Avalanche, and I thought that was bad.

Tim


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

The calculator gave my Gator a 13 overall. And said I'm responsible for 8 degrees of global warming.

The Volvo, however, seems to even everything out.

Great website, thanks!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My name is TITAN...and I'm a gas-a-holic.

(maybe I should blame my lead-footed driver!)


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Titan








My name is Big Block







and I'm a gas-a-holic too. Must have something to do with the nut behind my wheel








John


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Darn, I thought our ever growing thermalnuclear explosion we call the SUN was the cause of global warming.


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW... I am sure glad my 2005 Yukon XL 2500 4WD 8.1L is not listed. I would hate to see my milage in print!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have the 8.1 in my Avalanche and they don't want to list that one either. I might not want to see it anyway.







But who cares it is a towing beast and thats why I bought it.








John


----------

